# The Bill O'reilly Factor



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

Anybody ever watch this show???? Pretty good, you get to hear the points from a 'neutral' factor, instead of having some boneheads far righty, or far lefty perception of what's going on in the world.

He tells it how it is, i like the guy.


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

Bill has some pretty pointed views.

May not be far left or far right in every case, but very decisive in most cases.


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

He is probably the most nuetral out of all the talking heads. I like Glenn Beck myself. Although he doesn't claim to be nuetral. He is conservative and not scared to say so. He seems to be the most rationally thinking one of the bunch. Bill O is good don't get me wrong I just think Beck is that much better. Then again I'm conservative.

I don't think you can be liberal and think rationally though, can ya? :lol:


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

Try watching Kieth Oberman,


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

If you want to hear someone who is nuetral, listen to Rush Limbaugh!


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

I watch the factor all the time. Bill is conserative, but not far right, and will call out anyone when they try to spin.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Hey DJRooster, you know why radio and tv shows with left wing idea's do not exist or fail? Yeah You do know you are a smart guy and you know the left wing mind is not a thinking mind and die's in public debate!!


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Hey, come on Bore.224? Don't you like Rush? I like to listen to him and find out what is going on!


----------

